# استفسار حول انواع مكاين cnc



## نبض البريمي (6 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

هل يوجد هناك انواع عده لسي ان سي ماشسين وما هي ؟

اذا فيه انواع هل اكواد البرامج نفسها لكل مكينه ام تختلف الأكواد المدخله ؟ 

ساعدوني


----------



## Nexus (14 مايو 2012)

وعليكم السلام


الاجابة على السؤال الاول
نعم اختي يوجد انواع عده من ماكينات السي ان سي وهي:-
1- سي ان سي راوتر
2- سي ان سي بلازما
3- سي ان سي ميلنج - مخرطة
4- سي ان سي ليزر
5- سي ان سي برينتر

وكل من الماكينات تعتمد على عدد المحاور ( Axis ) هناك ماكينات بمحورين و 3 محاور و 4 محاور و 5 و 6 ... إلخ
المحورين تعمل الاشكال ثنائية الابعاد
الثلاث محاور والاربع محاور وهي الاشهر للهواة تصنع الاشكال ثلاثية الابعاد وكذلك بقية الماكينات
وتختلف بالمميزات من تغيير رأس القطع اوتوماتكيا او اخذ القياسات من ساحة العمل

والاجابة على السؤال الثاني 
برامج السي ان سي قد تختلف داخليا من حيث الاوامر او الكود سورس الموجود بها , واغلبها تكون وسيط لتوصيل ملف التصميم بواسطة برامج الكاد وتحويلها الى جي كود وتسمى برامج الكام لتصنيع التصميم بشكل واقعي

اتمنى يكون الشرح مختصر ومفيد

واي استفسار انا والاخوان هنا ماراح نقصر بإذن الله


----------

